# Adding MH to a nano-cube 6gal.



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I've got a 6 gal. JBJ Nano-cube, and I was wondering if anyone has figured out a way to replace the standard CF bulb with a metal halide setup. I know that there is a site called nanotuners where they add MH to nano-cubes, but the smallest I've seen on their website is an 8 gal. Plus, if I paid them that would defeat the purpose of DIY! 

Any suggestions are welcome, but I would prefer to keep everything in the hood that comes with the tank. If this isn't possible, then I guess some type of pendant setup or clip-on may have to do.

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The smallest MH bulb I can remember seeing advertised is 50 or 75 watts. If you put either of those in a hood, right above the water, you will be making aquatic plant soup! Why do you want to use a MH bulb over such a small tank, and why so close to the water?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I just love the shimmer effect. Guess I didn't think about the heat factor...


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

If you're savvy enough and have a cheap source for them, LED's will give you a nice shimmer effect. They're pretty pricey though.


----------



## Loach Shark (Feb 14, 2008)

thatfishplace.com has a special on some 13"x9"x3" hoods. Will that fit? I've been looking for a tank for these. You can get almost any spectrum in the 9 watt straight pin T8 power compact. That would give you 18 watts.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/209251/product.web

That said,
www.businesslights.com

www.bulbman.com

They say that Ceramic Metal Halide is where its at. They make one in a 20 watt, but it is for some kind of camera lamp which I must have. That would be sweet b/c you could just fabricate a little clip, and it would be like those little mini flouro or LED lights. Just make sure there is some good glass between the bulb and the water, as CMH bulbs "can explode".


----------



## Loach Shark (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.bulbman.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4603_8868_11894

Oh wait, here is a 25 watt CMH integrated PAR.

translation: it is the best bulb going with reflector and ballast built right in. It screws into a normal light socket. It is a sort of spot light so you will have to put it like 2 feet over your tank, but that shouldn't be a problem, no?

$110 yeah.


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 24, 2005)

Jookie said:


> I've got a 6 gal. JBJ Nano-cube, and I was wondering if anyone has figured out a way to replace the standard CF bulb with a metal halide setup. I know that there is a site called nanotuners where they add MH to nano-cubes, but the smallest I've seen on their website is an 8 gal. Plus, if I paid them that would defeat the purpose of DIY!
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome, but I would prefer to keep everything in the hood that comes with the tank. If this isn't possible, then I guess some type of pendant setup or clip-on may have to do.
> 
> ...


I have a NC 6 nano-reef tank and the hood is just too small to install a DIY 70 watt metal halide setup and the heat output would require a chiller if it did fit. I did install a DIY 70 watt metal halide setup in the hood of a NC 24 that was converted to a terrarium setup and it works pretty well. You could try a 70 watt metal halide pendent and might not have to run a chiller if the lamp was far enough from the water surface.

Rick


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I was trying to do it on the cheap. Looks like that isn't possible. Plus I am able to grow HC and B. Japonica without any problems, so maybe I should just settle for what I've got going on. I might be tempted to try the other options in a small glass (non-nano cube) type tank... when I have the room for another tank!


----------

